# LRB portfolio - blank page problem



## duborg (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi 

I just started using LRB Portfolio as my webgalleri. I have made a list of services and prices as a PDF-file. 
This list i want to put in as a blank page as iframe. Should I convert it as html or should a PDF be ok? But where should i store the file? I tryed to upoad it on my ftp and direct an url in the blank page section, but when i upload fra LRB, i get an error saying that "the file does not exist" !?! Should i store the file by name.html and put ii in some libary for LRB like resources or something else? 
At the moment i have fixed it by just makeing a link to the pdf, but then the browser just opens another Window - of couse i would like to keep it IN the gallery as a blank page.

Hope anyone can help?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 13, 2014)

duborg said:


> Hi I just started using LRB Portfolio as my webgalleri. I have made a list of services and prices as a PDF-file. This list i want to put in as a blank page as iframe. Should I convert it as html or should a PDF be ok? But where should i store the file? I tryed to upoad it on my ftp and direct an url in the blank page section, but when i upload fra LRB, i get an error saying that "the file does not exist" !?! Should i store the file by name.html and put ii in some libary for LRB like resources or something else? At the moment i have fixed it by just makeing a link to the pdf, but then the browser just opens another Window - of couse i would like to keep it IN the gallery as a blank page.Hope anyone can help?


You should already have my response via email.


----------



## duborg (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes i got your response Sean. Thank you (;


----------

